# Last pick of the litter... Good? Bad? Doesn't matter?



## GoSailGo

Well the magical day has finally come where the beautiful future mom I met 2 weeks ago finally had her pups. There is, however, a little glitch in my fairy tale. I was second in line for a girl, and there was only one girl born. I knew that would happen! There were 4 boys born, one boy not spoken for, so I said put me down for the last boy. The last pick of the litter. I know they'll all be special. So what does the last pick mean? Does it mean anything bad from a breeders or owners perspective? The only reason I requested a girl was because of the smaller size, but it really didn't matter to me. I'm just curious what you all think about that "last pick" or "the leftover pup"...cause he's mine. 

I'm a little sad there weren't enough girls, but feel lucky I have the chance to own one of the pups regardless.


----------



## onyx'girl

The breeder should be matching each pup individually with what the prospective owner will be doing. One persons 'pick' may not be another's.
Best to let the breeder decide which place each pup ends up. If the breeder is letting the puppy buyers choose their pup, that would concern me/unless they are all so similar it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Jag

Also, if they're all spoken for at birth, I wouldn't be so concerned. When you have one pup left from a litter and the pup is over 8 weeks old, then I'd be concerned.


----------



## Verivus

Ideally pups should be given to homes based on how well the breeder feels they'd match. So ideally, being "last pick" shouldn't matter. But we don't live in an ideal world.


----------



## GoSailGo

Jag said:


> Also, if they're all spoken for at birth, I wouldn't be so concerned. When you have one pup left from a litter and the pup is over 8 weeks old, then I'd be concerned.


They were just born today, and theres people behind me interested in the boy if I didn't take him, so I guess when you put it like that he doesn't even sound like a "leftover." As long as he's a loving family dog and has 4 legs I'm happy. I'll just be the lone girl in the house!


----------



## Verivus

So does the breeder not do any temperament assessment before placing the puppies?


----------



## GoSailGo

Verivus said:


> So does the breeder not do any temperament assessment before placing the puppies?


Yes they'll be assessed at 6 weeks and she said she'd make recommendations to everyone about which puppies would best suit the people. I believe they still get the final say about which puppy they get to bring home though. Well the three boy's parents do. Not me or the person first in line for a girl.


----------



## Verivus

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## wolfy dog

If the breeder matches the pups with the owners you might still have a chance for a girl if that puppy is a better match with you than the first person in line for a female pup.
Do you want a female only just because you are the only female in the family? If so you may also consider a male pup tat fits you well.


----------



## msvette2u

> I'm just curious what you all think about that "last pick" or "the leftover pup"...cause he's mine.


It's not quite the same but...in rescue we get litters in and I've had people freak out that there's one left...a "leftover" and they are like, "What's wrong with it, that it's the last one...??" I really never know what to say!? 
"It's ugly and nobody else wanted it..." doesn't seem to cut it... LOL

(hope you find that a bit humorous, of course we all know there are no ugly puppies!!)

Ps. I usually just say..."Well, one had to be last...!"


----------



## GoSailGo

wolfy dog said:


> If the breeder matches the pups with the owners you might still have a chance for a girl if that puppy is a better match with you than the first person in line for a female pup.
> Do you want a female only just because you are the only female in the family? If so you may also consider a male pup tat fits you well.


Actually I only picked a female because they're usually a bit smaller than males, and I can just imagine trying to fold a dog the size of the dad of the litter up in my little Yaris. He'll have to learn some doggy yoga. I was going to email the breeder a few weeks ago and tell her I really didn't care what gender I got was because its more about personality and then I thought, nah! What are the odds she only has one girl? Pretty good! I'm going to get the boy. How could I possibly say no just because he's got wrong bits downstairs.


----------



## GoSailGo

msvette2u said:


> It's not quite the same but...in rescue we get litters in and I've had people freak out that there's one left...a "leftover" and they are like, "What's wrong with it, that it's the last one...??" I really never know what to say!?
> "It's ugly and nobody else wanted it..." doesn't seem to cut it... LOL
> 
> (hope you find that a bit humorous, of course we all know there are no ugly puppies!!)


Hahaha aww! Maybe everyone else will get the "pretty face" and I'll get the "personality."


----------



## msvette2u

See, there ya go! Think positively


----------



## Magwart

It's like there's a psychological thing going on where these "leftover pups" are viewed like the last kid picked to be on a team in elementary school. 

Maybe a better perspective would be to analogize it to when you get the last box on the shelf of a super-hot item at a big holiday sale -- you totally _lucked out _that there was one still left and your timing was _perfect _-- YIPPEE! :happyboogie:

Whatever the gender, you'll still get puppy kisses, soft puppy fur, and best of all PUPPY BREATH! That baby boy will make you forget in no time flat that you ever thought you might have wanted a different dog.


----------



## Jag

msvette2u said:


> It's not quite the same but...in rescue we get litters in and I've had people freak out that there's one left...a "leftover" and they are like, "What's wrong with it, that it's the last one...??" I really never know what to say!?
> "It's ugly and nobody else wanted it..." doesn't seem to cut it... LOL
> 
> (hope you find that a bit humorous, of course we all know there are no ugly puppies!!)
> 
> Ps. I usually just say..."Well, one had to be last...!"


:rofl:


----------



## GoSailGo

Magwart said:


> Maybe a better perspective would be to analogize it to when you get the last box on the shelf of a super-hot item at a big holiday sale -- you totally _lucked out _that there was one still left and your timing was _perfect _-- YIPPEE! :happyboogie:


Oooo! Thats the best one yet.  I don't even know why I was thinking silly. You'd think I'd just been offered a dog with two heads, eight tales and three legs! NO! Its still a puppy from my dream litter. Geez, self, wake up and smell the hummus!


----------



## msvette2u

The two-headed puppy would be better anyway...all those teeth to defend your home with!!  OH and 8 legs could go faster than 4!


----------



## GoSailGo

msvette2u said:


> The two-headed puppy would be better anyway...all those teeth to defend your home with!!  OH and 8 legs could go faster than 4!


Actually it was 8 tails and 3 legs. I'm sure 8 tails would be good for something. I'll find out what that something is in about 8 weeks.


----------



## msvette2u

8 tails are good for knocking things off coffee tables and breaking them LOL


----------



## GoSailGo

msvette2u said:


> 8 tails are good for knocking things off coffee tables and breaking them LOL


UGH...I wonder if I can have 8 tails docked. lol I guess they would make good cat toys and I can teach him to dust the dog height shelves. Last pick is starting to sound like first pick to me.


----------



## msvette2u

I think so


----------



## carmspack

just remember when choosing a gender there is more to it than a size difference . 
A large female , 24 inches at whithers can be as big as a smaller male , also 24 inches at whithers.


----------



## Kelly&Kip

I got the "last of the litter" this past June and could not be happier. 

I had been researching various breeders and settled on the one where I would get Kip. I saw on their website that they recently had a litter of GSD puppies that were then 7 weeks old but that all had been spoken for. I was bummed that they had none then available but decided to email the breeder and ask to add me to their waiting list. 

The breeder responded that a male had just become available. Hmmmm....I wondered why...was there something particularly unlikeable about this pup? So I asked. Turns out a woman with a condition that confines her to a wheelchair had put down a deposit on Kip when he was first born. But the breeder determined as he grew up a bit, that he would not likely make a good fit for her....he would be too active, she thought. So she spoke to the lady and told her she would be better off waiting for a different pup. 

The breeder invited me out to meet Kip, find out more about me and what I was looking for in a GSD and to assess Kip with me. Obviously things went well and I brought Kip home with me when he was 8 weeks old. And I could not be happier with my choice. I may have gotten the "last of the litter", but he is "first" in my eyes and in my heart. Good luck to you!


----------



## Bubbles

I don't think there's anything wrong with puppies first or last pick unless they have parvo . If not they are all good choices unless the personality doesn't fit yours. 

I got to pick from 3 puppies. I already saw bubbles picture and wanted her . She also happened to be the laziest puppy but that's great I need a big warm pillow !


----------



## GoSailGo

Kelly&Kip said:


> I may have gotten the "last of the litter", but he is "first" in my eyes and in my heart.


That is so sweet! Sounds like it was meant to be.


----------



## Minoli

I also received the last in the litter in June of 2011. It was a litter of 5, 3-F and 2-M. 

She put him on hold for me at two weeks of age so I could meet with her, visit the Sire and Dam and make a decision. There was another couple that was interested in the last male as well, but they were in line after me. 

We visited when the pups were four weeks old, and were very satisfied with how everything went, and made the deposit that day. Four weeks later I went and picked him up. Couldn't be happier with him and how well everything turned out.


----------



## DJEtzel

I was pretty lucky... the litter I just bought a puppy from was split right down the middle... 3m 3f.

I did get to pick between two boys who were up there and fit what I needed, ended up picking Mr. Drivey, but the "last boy standing" was still a great dog and could very easily have been mine.


----------



## marshies

Also got "last pick". Pup left home after everyone else. I love her anyways.


----------



## GoSailGo

Thanks for the "last puppy" stories everyone! Now my only issue is learning how to raise a male. I've always had girls! They can't be THAT different. Just one more thing to read about.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I was very fortunate to have someone cancel because of unforseen circumstances the last time I needed a puppy. The breeder knew me and had worked with me in the past & thought the pup would be a good match. He was 100% right. So I guess she was the last pup available. My timing was perfect.


----------



## robinhuerta

No Marshies....you did not get "last pick"....Amaretto was MY "first pick", and Carlos chose Anisette because of her *crazy drives*.
Amaretto was "last" with us, because I was in no rush to actually sell her......and if you remember....I told you, if you decided to NOT want her after all...I would exchange her and probably keep her for myself.
YOU happened to get the "last puppy" from the litter...but MY "first pick female". LOL

Many times...the "last puppy" is simply "last" because the proper owner has not yet presented themselves...OR...as with (us).....many times it is one of the puppies that *we* are holding back for ourselves, and we must make final decisions......._which can and does mean, more times than not....a very "special" puppy from the litter._
*Do not ever confuse the word "last" with "least".....you can be very wrong.*


----------



## readaboutdogs

Cody was the last pup left and he was my heart and soul! We have always had male dogs,have read they are more laid back than females, we love our boys!


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Wolfie was sort of the last one left. He was the first one to go home, and his new owner brought him back 5 days later because he couldn't take care of him properly. He was still there at the breeders house at 12 weeks old, and I always felt that he was waiting there for me : ) He is an absolute gem!


----------



## gmcwife1

We have had middle pick, first pick and Nita was the last puppy. We have been lucky with all three of our dogs and they are all great for our family


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I think every breeder determines which pup goes where differently. I have had the breeder pick for me and it has always been the perfect puppy. I picked last time and she is the perfect puppy for me. 

I got Lydi from a breeder than lets the buyer pick the pup based on order of reciept of the deposit. She assess the puppies and helps the buyer chose the pup best suited to them. The breeder is also my friend and training partner. 

A litter just went home this past week and the first deposit was made by a repeat buyer from out of town that wanted a pup suitable for therapy work. There were 2 pups the breeder thought would fit that role, so the buyer was encouraged to pick from those two puppies. Another client was thrilled at that. As they live locally they were able to come out and visit the pups and they fell in love with one of the pups that would have made a good therapy dog. The first person chose the other pup and both buyers are happy as can be. Another buyer had third pick of the 3 remaining females. With breeders guidance she chose purple collar girl who was the quietest and most mellow of the pups. The buyer was a widowed lady in her 50's buying a GSD for the first time. She too is happy with how her choice worked out. 

There is still one female pup left of the 5 females and 2 males. It turns out I think the female left is the nicest pup from the litter. Breeder thinks so too and is considering keeping her if the right home does not come along.

So last pick is sometimes best pic. And with all the pups and personalities of the pups I think it tends to work out the way it should work out. 

I have had males and females and I have never thought I needed any extra info about raising a male. They may be a tad more territorial but even that has not really been my experience. I raise them the same as I have raised females..


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx was the last female to be placed. She was a dominant pup with no off switch and the breeder wanted her to be placed carefully. Even though she was the one everyone seemed to want because of her outgoing puppy personality. 

We ended up with her, and her dominant personality and no off switch is a temperament issue. She was an insecure bully and has anxious tendencies.

She's been a *fun* dog to manage and I _am_ glad I ended up with her instead of someone who didn't want to deal with her quirks. She probably would have been returned to the breeder....though with maturity she has become a pretty good dog with more confidence and now can settle easily.
But sadly I can't do what I would have liked with her as far as different sports...she is just too reactive.


----------



## marshies

robinhuerta said:


> No Marshies....you did not get "last pick"....Amaretto was MY "first pick", and Carlos chose Anisette because of her *crazy drives*.
> Amaretto was "last" with us, because I was in no rush to actually sell her......and if you remember....I told you, if you decided to NOT want her after all...I would exchange her and probably keep her for myself.
> YOU happened to get the "last puppy" from the litter...but MY "first pick female". LOL
> 
> Many times...the "last puppy" is simply "last" because the proper owner has not yet presented themselves...OR...as with (us).....many times it is one of the puppies that *we* are holding back for ourselves, and we must make final decisions......._which can and does mean, more times than not....a very "special" puppy from the litter._
> *Do not ever confuse the word "last" with "least".....you can be very wrong.*


That was what I was trying to say with the brackets. It didn't matter to ME which pup she was, because she is perfect with me. At least with good breeders, the order they leave shouldn't matter, which is the case with you guys.


----------



## Muneraven

If the last one left of a litter seems like s/he has a temperament that suits you and the dog is healthy, well, that dog might have been the FIRST pick if you'd gotten there sooner!


----------



## Typhoon

One thing to keep in mind is that since it was a litter of only five pups, then all of them always had a seat at the table whenever they wanted. So none of them are likely to be suffering any ill effects from being pushed aside at dinnertime by bigger, more aggressive litter mates.

Ranger came from a litter of five, and I actually got first pick, and got to pick myself. Something of a dream situation... but we wanted a male, and there were only two males, plus, the entire litter -- males and females -- looked and acted identically to one another. So we wound up basically flipping a coin.

And whoever got the last pick out of that litter got one fine dog.


----------



## lisab

Our guy was the last of his litter. He was 10 weeks when we brought him home and I always think that he was the lucky one to have a couple of extra weeks with mom. ; ) He's the perfect dog for us.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

Whats the big deal? 3 Toes Tony was the* last pick* and really *no one wanted* a dog with *only* 3 toes. He turned out to be one heck of dog, he has the most personality of any dog I have ever had and Tony is my 6th in a row, GSD. Have you ever seen a dog lay on his back and howl, well Tony the nut case does. He is a fit 112 pounds and is a class act. My dog before Tony, Beno, was also the 2nd to the last pick and he grew to be an in shape 125 pounds and was a great fit for my kids as they grew up. He ate to much, but who cares. Grizzy, my first GSD was about to be put down and was way in the back of the kennel. He was also a great catch. Don't worry, you will love your new puppy.......


----------



## GoSailGo

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Whats the big deal? 3 Toes Tony was the* last pick* and really *no one wanted* a dog with *only* 3 toes. He turned out to be one heck of dog, he has the most personality of any dog I have ever had and Tony is my 6th in a row, GSD. Have you ever seen a dog lay on his back and howl, well Tony the nut case does. He is a fit 112 pounds and is a class act. My dog before Tony, Beno, was also the 2nd to the last pick and he grew to be an in shape 125 pounds and was a great fit for my kids as they grew up. He ate to much, but who cares. Grizzy, my first GSD was about to be put down and was way in the back of the kennel. He was also a great catch. Don't worry, you will love your new puppy.......



3 toes tony sounds like quite the character!


----------

